# Another Point Of View



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

Eighty crappers and seven thousand people, do the math.

Yes, there are obvious environmental issues with the 24 Hour of Moab (other than crap in the desert) and others are beggining to notice: https://www.canyoncountryzephyr.com/dec2003-jan2004/24-hour.htm


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

*Interesting Article*

Thanks for sharing that.....

Funny though, the writing style is hauntingly like Lee Bridger's...even referencing him. Makes me wonder.


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*Be assured*



lidarman said:


> Thanks for sharing that.....
> 
> Funny though, the writing style is hauntingly like Lee Bridger's...even referencing him. Makes me wonder.


It's not Lee. In fact, Lee tried to get ahold of the author, who is out of town on vacation somewhere warm.

I've been spending a lot of time over there lately because of snowy trails in GJ and the new Dreamride shop location renovation/construction. Frozen sand = great ridng in places you normally wouldn't want to pedal to due to sand depth.


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

*No new info, but I enjoyed Stiles' article on...*

Gene Schafer immensely. I've never me the guy, but he sounds like the kind of person that made America great, nevermind the bootlegging. Is (was) the Blue Mtn ski area located in the Abajos(sp?) W. of Monticello? Our local ski hill may suffer the same fate with this protracted drought. And more importantly, does City Market carry those pickled garlic cloves?
- Joe


----------



## J.D. (Jan 14, 2004)

*Pickled Garlic Cloves*



NuMexJoe said:


> Gene Schafer immensely. I've never me the guy, but he sounds like the kind of person that made America great, nevermind the bootlegging. Is (was) the Blue Mtn ski area located in the Abajos(sp?) W. of Monticello? Our local ski hill may suffer the same fate with this protracted drought. And more importantly, does City Market carry those pickled garlic cloves?
> - Joe


I'll check this weekend and get back to you.


----------

